# EAW LA128



## Gifford (Jul 10, 2011)

I want to change my eaw la128 18" speakers to 18sound 18lw1400. Will that be a good choice?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't see why it wouldn't be? :dontknow:


----------

